# Strange Lockscreen Showing Up?



## rhman (Sep 21, 2011)

I am on MIUI 10.21. Every once in a while when I take my phone out to use it, the following screen shows up (attached screen shot). I don't know what I press to get this to show up, and I don't really care for it. In fact, this just leads to the standard MIUI lock screen when I press the home button.

Does anyone else see this screen? Can I disable it somehow?

Thanks!


----------



## an-dru (Oct 19, 2011)

Dude that's the clock app xP

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

lol, like the person above said, its the android clock app. Not a lockscreen


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Lol mine does that when you plug it in. Just git the back button

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

As everyone else said, thats the time/alarm clock app. However you said its coming up on your lockscreen by default? Mine comes up when plugged in to a charger. Does your lockscreen that you are currently using have a slider for an alarm clock or something like that? That may be causing it.


----------



## rhman (Sep 21, 2011)

LOL, okay I am an idiot! But strange that this doesn't come up any other time... Not when I plug it in to charge or anything like that. Is there some button press combination that brings it up when your phone is asleep?


----------

